# Other Pets > Horses >  I'll start a horse thread!  Quiz... :)

## ZinniaZ

How many horses do you have?

What are their names and ages and breeds?

Do you ride them/ drive them/ or are they companions?

How often do you work with them?

What do you love to do with them?

----------


## ZinniaZ

How many horses do you have?

_I have two of my own and one leased that is going home soon because I am not going to buy him._

What are their names and ages and breeds?

_Will is a nine year old gelding, welsh cob x appy and Velvet is a five year old retired standardbred who didn't make it on the track because she refused to pace and  cantered every single day they trained her._

Do you ride them/ drive them/ or are they companions?

_I ride Will every day.  He is my dressage horse and he and I are a good team.  We mix it up and get out with trailriding too.  Velvet, alas, is on and off lame and is a hot and misbehaving kind of a girl.  I haven't been able to keep her in work long enough to help her to get steady.  Hoping that will happen this summer._

How often do you work with them?

_woops.  I answered that above._

What do you love to do with them?

_I really love everything with them.  I love a great canter out in the back fields.  Love riding a great dressage test in the ring.  I love grooming and hanging out and scooping stalls.  Maybe my favorite favorite thing is when my horse and I have a connection, which is more than me just holding the reins and communicating with their mouth but the elastic connection that holds all of their energy in my hands.  It is so alive and warm and I live for that every ride..._

----------


## equis8

How many horses do you have?

Two

What are their names and ages and breeds?

Jonza, 13 year old Standardbred Mare, & Chief, 25 year old Standardbred Gelding

Do you ride them/ drive them/ or are they companions?

I ride Jonza, although lately she's being a twit, so we are redoing some of her basic training, which means groundwork! Chief is retired from everything, and just eats grass in the field  :Smile:  He raced for about 14 years and earned about $355k dollars in his racing career (not for me unfortunately :Wink: ). Jonza is also a retired racer, though she wasnt a very good one, she was sent to be a brood mare...and wasnt a very good broodmare. She was a good mom, she just was hard to bred, she only had 2 babies, although they bred her like 10 times. 

How often do you work with them?

Jonza, practically every day. 

What do you love to do with them?

I love Dressage....but I'm happy just to hang out with them. Horses have always calmed me and made me happy. Having them in the back field is just great.

----------


## Ginevive

How many horses do you have? 2 mares.

What are their names and ages and breeds?
Emma; tovero patterned pinto. She's about 10 years old.
Cuesta; solid chestnut paint, APHA, registerable but I have not yet. Granddaughter of Doc Bar, out of Docs Malbec x Bad Reputation. 10 y.o.

Do you ride them/ drive them/ or are they companions?
We ride Cuesta. Emma is goung to a summer camp for training, as she is a little beyond our abilities now. Handling, both are fine.
How often do you work with them?

What do you love to do with them?
I just love having them and being able to go right out back and spend time with them  :Smile:  Winter is tough, but now they are mostly living outside.

----------


## Freakie_frog

Well horses are my moms passion so we as a family have

1.0 tri colored paint gilding named hause
0.1 rescued mustang named dixie
1.0 Arabian gilding named Echo
3.2 quater horses named Ap, Jet, Franky, Buck, Molly,

----------


## Ginevive

That's cool FF, that your family has a rescued horse. I am all for rescuing, and in fact our 2 were technically rescues as well..

Our mare Emma..I swear, you would think that she might mellow with age? We got her when she was 7, and she's about 11 now.. nope! There are weanlings that I would say are calmer than she is  :Smile:  But Cuesta is awesome. My husband rides her with just a halter and sometimes not even any leadropes..I am working up to that. See I have not really ridden in awhile, and the plan is that we are sending Emma to camp for a few months and I will work with Cuesta during that time. I have not much to work on with regards to her.. it is ME that needs the mileage! But riding one horse when you have two, that are buddy sour, alone.. it is impossible for me right now. Other horse fLIPS OUT and will ltierally try to CRAWL OUT of the stall or jump the fence if I try and work one!

----------


## Freakie_frog

Gin Dixie is not for the light hearted. She goes from 0 to whooo damn it!!! in 0.5 seconds flat. She swivels in the middle like a butter fly knife and from time to time does a great Mexican Jumping bean impersonation. I have earned more than my share of frequent flyer miles when get gets spooked. The mustang and burro rescue come to town every year and we go to see the horses but she is the only one we have ever gotten.

----------


## akaangela

> How many horses do you have?
> Between mom and I we have 4
> 
> What are their names and ages and breeds?
> We have Knight, a black stallion, miniature,  7 years old 29" tall
> Mini a  mare 10 years old, miniature 33.5" tall
> Knight's and Mini's first foal Dance who is a mini appy who is about 30" and about 2 y.o
> then last but not least  Delilah our pintoloosa from knight and mini.  She is one year old and about 27"
> 
> ...


I love to watch them run around the yard  :Very Happy:

----------


## snickers1714

*How many horses do you have?*
2
*What are their names and ages and breeds?*
Chance- 14 yr old Palomino Quarter Horse
Duchess- 15 yr old Brown Saddlebred
*Do you ride them/ drive them/ or are they companions?*
they are mostly trail horses and western pleasure although I use Chance for Engish pleasure as well
*How often do you work with them?*
Chance was being worked every other day for about 6 months and now both get ridden about once or twice a week. Chance gets ground work almost everyday though. 
*What do you love to do with them?* 
I love just taking them out for trail rides. 

If you couldn't tell Chance is my horse (Duchess is my moms) and I spend alot of time with him. haha

----------


## edie

I'm filling this out for my late horse, MoJo, and the horses we currently have at my house.

How many horses do you have?
I had one, my step-dad has 2, and a friend keeps his horse at our house.

What are their names and ages and breeds?
My horse was MoJo (It's a True Moon, Quarter horse apendix), my step-dad has Truck (Quarter) and Cutter (Paint), and I do not know the name of the other horse that lives here.

Do you ride them/ drive them/ or are they companions?
My horse MoJo was a big show horse before I had him, and I showed him at a couple local shows and we were the Maricopa County High-Point Champs in Hunter/Jumper when we were 14 (he was a couple months older than me).  My step-dad enters some roping/team penning competitions on his horses, and we have steers and a shoot for roping in our arena.

How often do you work with them?
My horse was my baby, I rode him 5-6 days a week, and saw him everyday for grooming and stall cleaning.  My step-dad maybe rides a couple times a month.

What do you love to do with them?
I loved taking riding lessons with my horse, I placed first in every hunter equitation event we entered in so I worked really hard on how I worked with and looked on the horse.

----------


## Montessa Python

*How many horses do you have?*
3 horses
*What are their names and ages and breeds?*
1- Black Brant's Delta Indi,  aka Indi, a 6 yr old ASB/Trekhener cross mare -Bay
1-BB's Mare Tranquillitis, aka Pride, a 4 yr old KY Mt. Pleasure Horse mare- Liver Chestnut
1- NW Spartacus, aka Sparty Bart, a 6 yr old Pinto gelding- Black and White

*Do you ride them/ drive them/ or are they companions?*
Indi is my dressage/ combined training horse, and trail riding companion. She goes across rivers, and has been camping. I plan on training her to drive in the near future.
Pride is my hubbies horse, BUT he is a casual rider so I tend to ride her as well. She has been on trails that make the Man from Snowy River look bad. LOL
Spartacus is a Semi-Rescue, He is mostly arabian breeding, he was purchased to be a stud, but preffered the boys to the girls and only has one offspring. AND he turned out to have pony blood in him.. a no no for breeding pintabians
*How often do you work with them?*
About once a week, when we trail ride, the rest of the time they gnaw on grass and eat hay!! LOL

*What do you love to do with them?*
I plan to show Pride and Indi, and that should be a blast, and we love trail riding on them.





> snickers1714 Wrote- What are their names and ages and breeds?
> Chance- 14 yr old Palomino Quarter Horse
> Duchess- 15 yr old Brown Saddlebred


Snickers.. Did you get Duchess from the Saddlebred Rescue??
What breeding does she have? Indi my mare has Harlem Globetrotter and Santana's Charm on her mom's side.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

How many horses do you have?

At the family farm, 5. Only 1 is personally mine (we've had her the longest).



What are their names and ages and breeds?

Bonnet (my mare) is 21 years and breed....unknown other than paint. 

Princess (little sister's horse) 10 years, quarter horse. Leokie Poco Bars is her registered name

Holly, 9 years, quarter horse, I forget her registered name. 

Jazzy, 2 months, quarter horse

Tora, 2 months, quarter horse 



Do you ride them/ drive them/ or are they companions?

The three mares are broke to ride, but Holly has lame and isn't rode hardly ever. 



How often do you work with them?

It used to be every day  :Sad:  Then I moved away to college. I go home once a week to work with my mare and the two fillys. 



What do you love to do with them?

I love to run!!! Nothing fancy just pure speed for me!

----------

